# Anyone want a 870?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

If anyone's interested in buying my friends mint two year old 870, let me know. It's wood stocked with camo neoprene like wrap on the barrel and stocks. It's also in mint condition with only about 50 rounds through it.


----------

